# 2005 Jetta 2.5 Misfire



## jorgesuervo (Feb 8, 2008)

I have had problems with my 2005.5 Jetta 2.5 misfiring for some time now. When it first started the car was running rough and would stall out in park. I had the fuel filter replaced, which seemed to help but not fix as the car still ran rough. I ended up taking the car to a mechanic who told me the coils over the plugs were bad and the car had multiple misfire codes stored in the OBD system. After the coils were replaced the car seemed to be running better, but the misfires came back after about 100 miles. Now the car misfires/stumbles constantly, whether driving or idling. An OBD scan gives codes for misfire with each cylinder, plus codes 16486, 16497, 16492, and 16490. My searches indicate that these relate to a MAF/VAF low input, IAT circuit input high, MAP/Baro input high, and MAP/Baro range/performance. I have also looked at the oxygen sensors which had a black buildup on them. If anyone can give me some insight I would appreciate it greatly.


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: 2005 Jetta 2.5 Misfire (jorgesuervo)*

This could definitely be a faulty MAF sensor. I'm not the one to throw money at a car issue, especially since MAFs are expensive, but see if you can get a hold of someone's MAF and swap it in, just to see if it makes the issue better. 
Sorry I can't be of much more help, but keep us updated.


----------



## jorgesuervo (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: 2005 Jetta 2.5 Misfire (AHTOXA)*

I have read that exhaust system is warrantied until 70,000 miles, would this include the MAF sensor and others sensors in the system (e.g. O2 sensors)? If so, does anyone have experience with dealerships replacing these parts when the standard warranty is up. My car has 65,000 miles so it is past the standard warranty, but within the hypothetical exhaust warranty. Also, I live in California if this matters for this type of thing. Thanks.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

not sure about an exhaust warranty on the car, however the MAF would be on the intake side of the system, and not the exhaust.Should be able to see your Mass Airflow Meter connected to the intake side of your engine. Best of luck, definitely sounds like an electrical sensor gremlin causing problems with the entire ignition system.


----------

